# Check DU or Etisalat available in area



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to check if a villa has DU or Etisalat eLife connectivity? I am house hunting and want to make sure that any prospective residence has good internet connectivity as I need it for work. Is there something that I can lookup online etc?

Thanks for any advice you can offer.

Peter


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Different areas have DU or Etisalat. Let us know what areas you are looking at and we can tell you who the supplier is.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Different areas have DU or Etisalat. Let us know what areas you are looking at and we can tell you who the supplier is.


Mirdif.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

PM101 said:


> Mirdif.


The DU website has a list of where the service is available


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

whitecap said:


> The DU website has a list of where the service is available


Ummm...where is the DU website??


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Barbalee said:


> Ummm...where is the DU website??


du


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

du


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, Jynx. I'm glad you didn't say "well, duh!"


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks. So can one assume that if they don't have DU that Etisalat will be the carrier? And, if so, elife etc will be available? Or is there a way to check that too since I heard some homes don't have fiber optic yet and can't receive these high speed services...


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

PM101 said:


> Thanks. So can one assume that if they don't have DU that Etisalat will be the carrier? And, if so, elife etc will be available? Or is there a way to check that too since I heard some homes don't have fiber optic yet and can't receive these high speed services...


Not sure, there might be a map somewhere which shows coverage..I'll dig around...we are also looking for a place to live so doing quite a bit of research..


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

UAE operators shift to fiber infrastructure


----------



## mksafi (Jun 18, 2011)

I called Etisalat's eLife department and asked about how I'd know if a new building has eLife. The guy said: note the address and go to one of our Business Centers and ask. They have maps there, and then he gave me the locations of the business centers. I told him it would be much more convenient if he had this information on hand. He said of course, but that they don't have maps. :|

Du doesn't have eLife, and by looking at their website, they don't even have an equivalent.


----------

